# dSLR newbie : Want to buy Nikon D3100 + 18 -105mm lens..suggestions?



## axelzdly1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Namaste photography gurus! 

Im trying to level up from my older Canon A3300 IS , which helped me to take some decent clicks..i've posted a few in the photography forum..! 

My brother is going on a trip to Dubai, I want him to buy me a dSLR..
I'm thinking of Nikon D3100 with a 18-105mm lens..? because it has a GUIDE MODE(n00b friendly!) and every website says 'Nikon D3100 is the beginner dSLR to start with!' and is within my 25k budget..

Suggestions?


 Jai DIGIT baba!


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2013)

If he is gifting you before going to Dubai, fine. If he is going to buying it from Dubai, then there will be no India warranty. 

In this budget, you have two choices 1100D and D3100 (with 18-55, not 18-105). Overall, Nikon have an edge here. But at the same time you can get Canon with twin lens combo for about 28k.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I dropped 1100D because it had 720p , 30fps or so compared to d3100's 1080p 24fps..

The only thing taking me to Nikon d3100 is the GUIDE MODE..is it really helpful ?

Wont there be an International warranty if I buy it in UAE?


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2013)

D3100 is not good for recording videos, I read. So it's not a big deal here...  Learning to take photograph is not a rocket science. I don't know why people give too much weightage on guide mode.

Tell me, Nikon is better in flash, better IQ, better low light performance, I will buy it but not this...  Having said that, D3100 is a good camera and rated and scored better than 1100D in almost all the reviews I have read. 

I have no idea about International warranty camera and I haven't heard it before. Guess, it may be expensive.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2013)

D3100 is definitely better then 1100D ....but guide mode is non sense


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 5, 2013)

finally, i've made a decision not to buy the dSLR from dubai because of warranty issues..

so i need a quick clarification, 18-105 mm lens or 18-55 mm VR kit lens?

if you say 18 - 55 mm , then 
1) 55 - 200 mm NIKON AF-s for 10k (i think this has VR)
or
 2) 70 - 300 mm NIKON AF ZOOM for 6k(non VR?)..?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2013)

that nikon 70-300 non vr non-afs lens is useless...keep away from it ...its the most unpopular of nikon lenses.

I am using 18-55 and 55-200 combo for sometime...image quality and VR is good in both....just that 200mm is bit less

18-105 is good for allrounder lens...but d3100 wont be a body only I think and u will unnecessarly have 18-55 as well


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2013)

D3100 doesn't come with 18-105 combo, so you have to get it separately if you want. (21k for body and 17k for lens, that's too much) You can better buy D3200 in this case.

D3100 with 18-55 kit for ~24k and 55-200VR for ~13k would be a better deal than the above one. or

Better buy the 18-55 kit lens combo now and save for 70-300 VR


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2013)

u can also get 55-300 vr which cost 5k more than 55-200 one....at have the range


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Estimated reasonable price for the D3100 55mm kit lens combo + Nikon 55 300 mm vr lens..? What can be the max price I can go for..?

and also,can you please suggest some accessories with price ..? 
Im thinking of this bag instead of the Nikon's default one..? Will it be good? 
*www.ebay.in/itm/321127431944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3497wt_1012


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2013)

Estimated price of D3100 kit + 55-300 will be 24+17 =  41k

get DSLR bag from good company like lowpro,tamrac etc ...get according to ur budget


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2013)

About 45k.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 23, 2013)

@sujoyp @nac Thank you guys! I've finally bought the D3100 without the 55-300 lens..

Damage is 23.5k Camera + 1.6k YUNTENG tripod + 1k worth accessories..

The camera is awesome, being my first dSLR.! Any tips/precautions on maintenance ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats

Maintainence tip : always keep the camera in bag or dust free place
use the camera at least once a week or else it may get fungus
keep the lens cap in proper place when using and put it back on lens as soon as work is over


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats... That's an excellent deal for camera and lens... Is it new?


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 24, 2013)

yup..brand new! Date of import was __ May 2013


----------



## blackbirdsbunty (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll sugest u to go for nikon 70-300 instead of 55-300 for 5k more..its a far better lens......u can also look for d5100 with 18-55,recently heard that prices have  fallen @28k..it will be a far superior camera than d3100 or 1100d


----------

